# Cash Tips



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

What's your opinion/experience on cash tips? Amazon policy states cash tips are not to be accepted, and all tipping is to go through the app.

Do you decline cash when a customer offers it to you?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

I say "Thank you" to the customer when I receive a cash tip and raise my middle finger towards Amazon


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Cash tips are gladly accepted


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

When someone hands you money for your services, why would you ever say no?


----------



## OnlyInTheA (Oct 19, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> When someone hands you money for your services, why would you ever say no?


Because big brother is watching.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

i politely decline, telling them they can use the app, then let them politely insist......

often the cash-tip ppl seem puzzled by the word "app"

basically some house holds have a lot of deliveries coming thru 

w/no idea who in the house hold originally ordered or what company is delivering what

its just not my job to explain to ppl how to order things after im already there w/what they ordered


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

On Lyft, I would occasionally get a cash tip from people (usually people who get tipped themselves) that insist on cash because "you don't have to report it". I can imagine the same thing here.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

flexian said:


> i politely decline, telling them they can use the app, then let them politely insist......
> 
> often the cash-tip ppl seem puzzled by the word "app"
> 
> ...


............... and sometime you get double tip that way Husband ordered wife gave cash tip and when husband got back home he included tip in the app too........ lol so good chance of double dip!


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I never had a cash tips in person or in the app. Amazon Flex drivers can get cash tips ?


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Uber/Lyft said:


> I never had a cash tips in person or in the app. Amazon Flex drivers can get cash tips ?


Not for logistics deliveries, but hot wheels and prime now I believe you can


----------

